# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Bordit Drejtues te New Albanian Generation

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Bordit Drejtues te New Albanian Generation

Pershendetje!


Kjo eshte nje kerkese qe bejme ne emer te gjithe studenteve kosovare
neper bote te cilet edhe pse mbarojne studimet e larta (edhe me
rezultate te mira) ne dipllomat e tyre figuron nenshtetesia
Jugosllave,gje qe krijon probleme te dukshme identiteti kombetar, nje
e drejte per te cilen prej vitesh luftojne bashkatdhetaret tane
kosovare.

Sipas bisedimeve qe kemi pasur me perfaqsues te studenteve kosovare
ne Univeritetin Austriak, na kerkohet te gjejme kudoqofte, ne çdo
universitet te botes nje student kosovar te dipllomuar ne dipllomen e
te cilit nuk eshte e specifikuar nenshtetesia jugoslave por ajo
kosovare,pse jo edhe UNMIK.

Kjo prove do ti ndihmonte ata te fitonin çeshtjen gjyqsore te
ndermarre ndaj universitetit Austriak. I bejme thirrje kryesisht
shqiptareve qe studiojne ne universitetet amerikane kudo qe te
ndodhen.

Per te na kontaktuar:
dergoni nje email ne adresen postare
info@d...
Tel./fax 0039 0697602808

Me nderime
Besnik Cerekja
www.drita.it

----------

